# Schwinn New World



## SirMike1983 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a pre-war New World, probably my last project of 2014. I spent the fall finishing up the bikes in my barn that needed building: Manton & Smith, 1959 Schwinn Tiger, and now an early 1940s Schwinn New World. I bought this bike as a "core" and have taken it down to the frame for re-building and clean up. 

Here is the frame with a 1947 complete New World for comparison:






I also have a batch of really nice parts for this one:






The Sturmey Archer is an uncommon, aluminum alloy version of the AW hub with a 36 hole shell, dated 1954.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi mike

Is the frame a green one?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes- frame, fenders, and chain guard all dark green.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 12, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Yes- frame, fenders, and chain guard all dark green.




you are always finding nice new worlds... im not going to show mine!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 7, 2014)

Still coming along. Lots of little jobs attached to this one, making it really slow going. The hub needed rebuilding and new pawl springs, which is always a pain. Also had to manufacture a few small parts for it, but nothing major. Starting to come together now. I still have to make some pinchbolts for the brake calipers and make an array of adjustments to make everything go smoothly.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/12/1940-schwinn-new-world.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 14, 2014)

More or less done now. I have some final adjustments to make and I need to get a saddle bag. I ended up pulling the front spring from the knockoff "Brooks" saddle. 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/12/1940-schwinn-new-world_14.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have set the gear ratio at 46-22 on an AW model hub.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_17.html


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great bike.  I learned a lot from your pictures.  The shifter oozes class.


----------

